# Google- Suffering from the Symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome? Medical ... - PR Web (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Suffering from the Symptoms of *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*? Medical *...*PR Web (press release), WANot surprisingly, the diagnosis is often *irritable bowel syndrome*, anemia, stress or chronic fatigue *syndrome*. Average time for correct diagnosis of celiac disease - 12 years: According to a 2007 survey of the Canadian Celiac Association's more than *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

